# You'd think it was The Onion, But it's Not...



## RailRide (Mar 22, 2011)

A most unfortunate choice of clip-art isn't even "strike three" for this business.

http://www.news.com.au/technology/p...r-cp-distributor/story-e6frfro0-1226025812331

Barely relevant because of the character involved, relocate this if need be.

---PCJ


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2011)

We've seen this before.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 22, 2011)

I haven't seen it in the news before, just in a Failblog post.


----------



## Kendrubbin (Mar 22, 2011)

Hehe, made me chuckle. Never seen this before.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds like the designer did a little digging into her client's background and/or had an axe to grind...


----------

